# Anyone heard of this place?



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Come across this place on the web. They seem to have some pretty good prices on things I been looking for. but I don't know much about them. They've based in Johnson City Tenn. Place called Wideners Reloading and Shooting Supply.

Here's a link to the web page.

or

http://www.wideners.com/


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've heard good things about them before. I don't recall any thing negative.

Can't remember if I've ever ordered from them myself...think I did...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It would seem by their statements on their home page that their turnaround time is a bit slow but they are up front about it. If you don't mind the extra few days I'd say giver a go.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It is kind of hard to ignore their prices on some of their reloading supplies. Thanks for the input guys. Me thinks I'm gonna make an order..Stay Tuned.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I used them quite a bit in the late '90s, with good results. I stopped getting their catalogs after 2000 or so, and haven't bought anything recently.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

From just browsing a little, their reloading component prices appear to be about in line with Midway, except for a bargain here and there. They have a really good price on the Remington handgun bullets I looked at, but were a little high on others, like Speer.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have used them a lot here lately, but as stated their backed up some. But I never had any problem with any order placed. and they seem to have some things in stock that others dont. That's why I buy from different sites as well as local.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It doesn't matter much right now though. Just like everyone else, they are out of stock on just about everything. It does look like a good place though; for the future.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently got 4lbs of powder and 3k worth of Wolf Large Pistol Primers and a couple other reloading items.....it took a little while but I got everything I ordered. Good prices on most items.

Another fantastic site with great prices is Powder Valley.....but again you will have to wait for it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Good deal..I'll check them out.


----------



## MetalMan52 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Wideners*

I've ordered quite a bit from them and they have always been great to deal with. Like all online sellers now days, they are slower than normal on shipping but they advise you about it on their main page. Sadly, they too are out of stock on many items now.
Pat


----------

